# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d’Italia 2019

## PeeHoo

Mortirolo, Gavia, Colma di Sormano, Courmayeur... kolme henkilökohtaista aika-ajoa...

1 la 11.5. Bologna – San Luca  8.2 km ITT   
2 su 12.5 Bologna – Fucecchio 200 km   
3 ma 13.5. Vinci – Orbetello 219km   
4 ti 14.5. Orbetello – Frascati 228km   
5 ke 15.5, Frascati – Terracina 140km   
6 to 16.5. Cassino – San Giovanni Rotondo 233km   
7 pe 17.5 Vasto- L’Aquila 180km   
8 la 18.5. Tortoreto Lido – Pesaro 235km         
9 su 19.5. Riccione – San Marino 34.7km ITT    
ma 20.5. lepopäivä   
10 ti 21.5. Ravenna – Modena 147km   
11 ke 22.5. Carpi – Novi Ligure 206km   
12 to 23.5. Cuneo – Pinerolo 146km   
13 pe 24.5.. Pinerolo – Ceresole Real (Lago Serrù) 188km   
14 la 25.5. Saint-Vincent – Courmayeur (Skyway Monte Bianco) 131km   
15 su 26.5. Ivrea – Como 237km    
ma 27.5. lepopäivä      
16 ti 28.5. Lovere – Ponte di Legno 226km   
17 ke 29.5. Commezzadura (Val di Sole) – Anterserlva / Antholz 180km   
18 to 30.5. Valdaora / Olang – Santa Maria di Sala 220km   
19 pe 31.5. Treviso – San Martino di Castrozza 151km   
20 la 01.6. Feltre – Croce d’Aune-Monte Avena 193km   
21 su 02.6. Verona – Verona 15.6km ITT

16. etappi

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuoria ja ennen kaikkea pitkiä etappeja piisaa. Mutta toisaalta aika-ajokilometrejä on sentään enemmän kuin Tourilla - jossa niitä taisi olla ennätysvähän? - ja onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä millaisia valintoja nimimiehet tulevat tekemään. 

Se lienee varmaa ettei yksikään heistä yritä Giro-Tour-tuplaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Se lienee varmaa ettei yksikään heistä yritä Giro-Tour-tuplaa.



Froome ei poissulje vielä tuplan yritystä. Tosin epäilen vahvasti, eiköhän se viides tourivoitto paina vaakakupissa enemmän ja siihen panostetaan satanolla. Mutta silti, harmi G:n kannalta kun nyt edelleenkään ei voi olla varma kummankaan GT:n johtajanpaikasta SKY tiimissä vaikka hallitseva TdF mestari onkin. Jännä nähdä mihin SKY päätyy valinnoissaan.

----------


## NoNo

Sinänsä hyvä että viimeisenäkin päivänä on panosta. 15 km matkalla syntyy helposti isoja tappioita, jos ei ajo kulje.

----------


## Googol

> Mutta toisaalta aika-ajokilometrejä on sentään enemmän kuin Tourilla - jossa niitä taisi olla ennätysvähän?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_Tour_de_France

----------


## ilmora

Oijoi! Mä niin tykkään noista päätösetappien aika-ajoista. Paljon jännittävämpää loppumetreille asti kuin sellainen skumppalasien kanssa ajelu.

----------


## kmw

^ sama.​.........

----------


## PeeHoo

Kiitos tarkennuksesta, Googol

Reitti ei siis mene Muro di Sormnon kautta, vaan helpompaa reittiä samalle observatoriolle.

Hienoa seutua, voisin mennä joskus uudelleen.

Sormanoa ennen ajetaan Ghisellan hieno nousu. Pezcyclingnews pitää tätä nousua yhtenä maailman kauneimmista. On se ainakin hieno. Ghisellan kappeli ja sen vieressä oleva fillarimuseo tekevät ehkä kaikkien aikojen kävijäennätyksen 15. etapin aikana 26.5.2019. Sattuu vielä olemaan sunnuntai.


Taustalla näkyvät vuoret ovat Como-järven toisella puolella.

----------


## Googol

Niin, Sormanosta ei ajeta Muro osaa, vaan ainoastaan Colma di Sormano.

----------


## Lehisj

Ghisallon nousu on kyllä ihan kaunis, mutta kun vaimon kanssa se viimeksi ajettiin kesällä 2017 yli kolmenkymmenen asteen heltessä, niin erityisesti alkunousun kivimuurin ympäröimät nousuosuudet olivat suorassa auringon paisteessa todellakin infernaalinen kokemus. Onneksi Ghisallon päällä ihan tuon kappelin vieressä on vilvoittava vesihana, josta sai mukavan "suihkun" ja kylmää vettä juomapulloihin

Tuo Colma di Sormano onkin sitten paremmin puiden varjostama.

----------


## Paolo

Onkohan järjestäjä halunnut kunnioittaa Il Lombardian alkuperäisempää reittiä vai vain välttää tuota Muron seinäjyrkkää nousua GT-kisassa, kun jätti parhaan pätkän pois etapista?

Itsekin tuli nuo ajettua viimeksi viime kuussa Il Lombardia Gran Fondossa. 
Suosittelen kyllä kaikille. Maisemiltaan hienompaa kisaa tuskin onkaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

> ...Onneksi Ghisallon päällä ihan tuon kappelin vieressä on vilvoittava vesihana, josta sai mukavan "suihkun" ja kylmää vettä juomapulloihi



Ollaan käyty samalla ja ainoalla hanallla. Tai museossa on kyllä vesi ja siellä hana.

Ajoin siella heinäkuussa 2017 ja silloinkin oli kuuma. Kappelin parkkipaikan vieressä oli kahvila, pari vuotta aikaisemmin en sellaista huomannut.

----------


## PeeHoo

Millaisilla huoltoautoilla tai -moottoripyörillä seurataan kilpailijoita Gavian etelänpioleisessa mäessä? Siellä on monta kilometriä hyvin kapeaa tietä.
Ajoin siitä kerran autolla ja pari kertaa jouduin peruuttelemaan, että autot mahuivat sivuuttamaan. Sellainekin asia tuli selville,. että Citroen C3 Picasson peili on 20 senttiä korkeammalla kjin Ferrarissa. Muuten ei sivuuttaninen olisi onnistunut siinä kohdassa.

Minun autonihan oli...

Googlen näkymä mäestä. https://www.google.fi/maps/@46.32122...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Googol

Bernal teloi solisluunsa harjoituslenkillä, joten Giro jää väliin. Sääli, Girosta yksi huippukuski pois ja Ineosin Tour-junaan yksi huippuveturi lisää. Valverde jättää myös väliin. Tasokas ja kova kisa silti tulossa, vaikkakin vuoria saadaan odottaa viimeiselle puoliskolle.

----------


## PeeHoo

William Hill -vedonlyöntirman kertoimet ovat nyt 5.5.2019 kisan voittajan osalta tällaiset:
1
Primoz Roglic
2,00

2
Tom Dumoulin
2,25

3
Simon Yates
2,50

4
 Vincenzo Nibali
7,00

5
Miguel Angel Lopez
10,00

----------


## BR1

^ Ei ole mahdollista noin kovat komissiot. Luulen, että suosikkien kakkoset pitäisi olla kolmosia.

----------


## Googol

Joo, nuo taitaa olla muutettu Briteissä käytössä olevasta esitystavasta, joka kuvaa sitä, paljonko tulee voittoa panoksen lisäksi. Suomessa käytössä oleva tapa sisältää panoksen, eli kaikkiin pitäisi lisätä +1.

Noin yleisesti, harvoin on ollut näin tasokas ja avoin Giro. Yleensä mukana on yksi tai korkeintaan kaksi ihan huippukuskia. Ylläolevaan listaukseen voisi vielä haastajaksi lisätä Landan, joka näyttää olevan aiempia vuosia paremmassa kunnossa. Voittajan tuleminen näiden kuuden ulkopuolelta näyttää ainakin markkinan valossa epätodennäköiseltä.

----------


## pulmark

^ Bob Jungels QuickStep hyvänä aika-ajajana voi nousta TOP6, mutta tuskin TOP3. Lyhyt prologi ja sitten kaksi muuta aika-ajoa. Tempoa yhteensä vajaa 60km. Viviani hyvänä sprintterinä tosin hajottaa QS taktiikkaa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jung...talia-in-2019/

Trekin Mollema ja Katushan Zakarin TOP10, M-S Chavez lienee Yatesin apukuski.

----------


## BR1

> Joo, nuo taitaa olla muutettu Briteissä käytössä olevasta esitystavasta, joka kuvaa sitä, paljonko tulee voittoa panoksen lisäksi. Suomessa käytössä oleva tapa sisältää panoksen, eli kaikkiin pitäisi lisätä +1.
> 
> Noin yleisesti, harvoin on ollut näin tasokas ja avoin Giro. Yleensä mukana on yksi tai korkeintaan kaksi ihan huippukuskia. Ylläolevaan listaukseen voisi vielä haastajaksi lisätä Landan, joka näyttää olevan aiempia vuosia paremmassa kunnossa. Voittajan tuleminen näiden kuuden ulkopuolelta näyttää ainakin markkinan valossa epätodennäköiseltä.



Ok. Ladbrokes (toinen iso urheiluvedonlyöntitoimija) esittää kertoimet toisella tyypillisellä brittitavalla eli kokonaislukujen jakolaskuna. L:n kertoimet ja sitä kautta suosikkien järjestyskin hyvin samankaltaiset.

----------


## Googol

> Ok. Ladbrokes (toinen iso urheiluvedonlyöntitoimija) esittää kertoimet toisella tyypillisellä brittitavalla eli kokonaislukujen jakolaskuna. L:n kertoimet ja sitä kautta suosikkien järjestyskin hyvin samankaltaiset.



Joo, tuo on se brittitapa, mutta jos jakolaskun suorittaa, kuten tuossa on kaiketi tehty, tulee suomalaiseen tapaan verrattuna -1.

----------


## BR1

> Joo, tuo on se brittitapa, mutta jos jakolaskun suorittaa, kuten tuossa on kaiketi tehty, tulee suomalaiseen tapaan verrattuna -1.



Rooker!

----------


## JTJ

Roglic oli tänään vakuuttava Tour de Romandien aika-ajossa. Voitti Campenaertsin 13 sekunnilla. Simon Yateskin on toki kehittynyt TT:ssä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lauantain avausetapin loppunousu on aika jyrkkä. Reilun kahden kilometrin matkalla 200 metriä nousua. Miten se vaikuttaa välineiden valintaan? Mahtaako näkyä levypyöriä  vai ajetaanko kevyemmillä kiekoilla ?

----------


## pulmark

> Lauantain avausetapin loppunousu on aika jyrkkä. Reilun kahden kilometrin matkalla 200 metriä nousua. Miten se vaikuttaa välineiden valintaan? Mahtaako näkyä levypyöriä  vai ajetaanko kevyemmillä kiekoilla ?



Nibali on ainakin spekuloinut myös sillä että pyörän vaihto voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto. Loppunousussa jyrkimmät pätkät 16%. Nibali aikoo käyttää avausetapilla myös custom aerotankoa, joka korkeammalla.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Nibali on ainakin spekuloinut myös sillä että pyörän vaihto voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto. Loppunousussa jyrkimmät pätkät 16%. Nibali aikoo käyttää avausetapilla myös custom aerotankoa, joka korkeammalla.



Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Ainakin lauantaina.

----------


## Köfte

Hyvä sinällään, pystyn seuraamaan  rajallisesti.

----------


## Munarello

Siinä on kuitenkin "vain" reilut kuusi kilometriä tasaista ennen loppumäkeä. Melkein väittäisin, että se on sama vaikka ajaisi normi maantiepyörällä koko matkan verrattuna siihen, minkä verran aikaa menee pyörän vaihtamiseen?

----------


## Googol

2 km/h erokin on silti 15-20 sekuntia. Vaihto taas riippuu sitten pitkälti mekaanikosta jos pitää suorittaa takana olevasta autosta. Mäkeen lähdetään joka tapauksessa liki nollista, joten vauhdin menetys ei ole iso ongelma.

----------


## Teemu H

Huikea intro!
Toukokuu on ihmisen parasta aikaa.

----------


## pulmark

Kuvassa hyvin jyrkkä käännös oikealle paikassa missä mäki alkaa. Ajajat tulee suunnasta mihin kuvassa näkyvä auto menee. Tosiaan vauhti on tuossa käännöksessä aika olematon. Twitterissä nm. ammattipyöräily oli laskenut että mäessä voittais 6sec mäkipyörällä. Meniskö pyörän vaihtoon suunnilleen sama aika ?

----------


## Googol

Saa olla nopea mekaanikko, jos koko homma hoituu kuudessa sekunnissa. Tietysti onhan ne uhkarohkeita ja autosta ulostaudutaan vielä sen ollessa liikkeellä, eikä katollakaan ole liikaa pyöriä haittoina.

----------


## Teemu H

Eikö saa olla toinen pyörä tuolla valmiina odottamassa?

----------


## Googol

Ei tuo minusta ainakaan säännöissä suoraan ole sallittua. Poikkeuksia voidaan tietysti tehdä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Sopisiko ekalle etapille kevyt normaali fillari, jossa olisi lisänä aika-ajotangot ja 50-80 mm korkeat kevyet kiekot? Onhan noita lisätankoja nähty ennenkin.

----------


## buhvalo

Omg, oliko mäkihyppääjällä levyjarrut vaiko ylämäkilaskutaitoko teki eron.

----------


## jarkempp

Oli kyllä Roglicilta niin jäätävä suoritus heti eka päivään että ei taida olla kellään mitään palaa koko Girolla.

----------


## jarkempp

Rafal Majkan loppunousu:
Time: 5’32”
Avg Speed: 17.4km/h
Avg Power: 445W 
Power To Weight: 7.09W/kg 

verrokkina, Roglic pisteli pätkän 
Time: 5’22”
Avg Speed: 17.9km/h

----------


## r.a.i

Onks tuo sama nousu tuolla Stravassa, joka ajettiin näköjään jonkun 2017 kisan lopussa viiteen kertaan - Nibalin nopein aika oli 5'19''

https://www.strava.com/activities/12...22#29808474944

----------


## pulmark

Ciccone oli tänään 2" nopeampi kuin Roglic loppunousussa ja kantaa mäkipaitaa huomenna. Cicconen tavoitteena oli mäkipaita, otti alun löysästi ja sitten nousu täysillä.

----------


## fiber

> Onks tuo sama nousu tuolla Stravassa, joka ajettiin näköjään jonkun 2017 kisan lopussa viiteen kertaan - Nibalin nopein aika oli 5'19''
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/12...22#29808474944



Onhan se.

----------


## TurboKoo

Giro dell’Emiliassa tullaan nousuun eri suunnasta ”suoraan” eikä siitä jyrkästä mutkasta joten alku menee nopeammin.

----------


## pulmark

Tarkempi Stravan segmentti. Laurens De Plus (5.) datat löytyy kärjestä 2019, 6m14s, 400W,  

https://www.strava.com/segments/6739522

Lisäksi aika-ajopyörällä tuo mäki noustaan hitaammin kun normipyörällä. Aika harva loppujen lopuksi vaihtoi pyörää mäkeen. Ciccone, Roglic ja Yates VAM mäessä vähän yli 2000m tunnissa.

----------


## Indurain

"Lepopäivä" piti olla vasta viikonpäästä maanantaina ....

----------


## pulmark

Viviani kyllä lopussa aika rohkeesti  ajoi mm. Moschettin ajolinjalle, mutta aika herkästi tuo sprintin hylkäys kuitenkin tuli jos se tuosta tilanteesta seurasi.

PS. Hidastuksesta näyttää kyllä pahemmalta. Säännöt on sääntöjä.

----------


## jussicolombia

Joo, olí aika outo hommeli, toki selva virhe Vivianilta ajolinjan muutos, mutta varmasti tahaton. Just tuli taalla Gavirian haastattelu ja se tuumas etta on tuomareiden mukaan voittaja, mutta sen kaveri Viviani voitti kisan ajamalla ! Nyt ei ole kai kukaan kauheen tyytyvainen

----------


## jussicolombia

Muuten toi meidan Gavirian Pertsa olí vasta reilu viikko sitten ajamassa kisaa taalla Calin hienolla velodromilla. Eikohan se voita jo talla viikolla etappeja ihan ajamallakin......

----------


## Merckx

> Joo, olí aika outo hommeli, toki selva virhe Vivianilta ajolinjan muutos, mutta varmasti tahaton.



Ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä onko tahaton. Viviani muutti radikaalisti ajolinjaansa niin että toinen pyöräilijä joutui lopettamaan polkemisen. Luulisi Vivianin tasoisen polkijan ymmärtävän miksi hylättiin!

----------


## pulmark

Aika lumiset näkymät ja tiet vielä Gavialla. Auraushommia riittää:

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään 34,8 km aika-ajoa, paljon ylämäkeä, ei kyllä niin jyrkkää kuin ekalla etapilla. Seutu on tuttua monelle palstalaiselle.



Ajoin sinne minäkin.

----------


## buhvalo

Roglicin aika-ajo on kyllä upean näköistä.

----------


## Googol

Onhan se nyt selvää, että mäkihyppääjällä on ylämäkitempoon sopiva ylämäenlaskuasento.

----------


## buhvalo

:Leveä hymy:  No ainakin päkiöllä oli sopivasti painetta.

----------


## pulmark

Vaihtaakohan Astana 1-kuskia, Bilbao lähes 3min edellä Lopezia aika-ajon jälkeen. Movistarilla Carapaz edellä Landaa melkein 2min. Roglic ollut tähän saakka todella vakuuttava. No kisaa on vielä jäljellä, viime vuonna Froome oli jäljessä yli 4min ja kairasi lopulta voiton.

Tällä hetkellä näyttää siltä että kokonaiskilpailun voitto on kahden kauppa, Roglic tai Nibali, n. 1min ero. Muut ennakkosuosikit jääneet yli 3min.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään on aika tasaista.

----------


## pulmark

Muutama pahannäköinen kasa tänään mm. Ackermann oli vähän loukkaantunut. Huomenna 220km tasaista lukuunottamatta lopun ehkä 1% nousua.  Täytyy myöntää ettei oikein jaksa innostua seuraamaan. Toivottavasti huomisen jälkeen alkaisi sitten tapahtua.

----------


## PeeHoo

Torstaina Mäki.

----------


## TPel

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten tuo kahteen kertaan ajettava San Maurizion jyrkähkö "rykäisy" hajottaa porukkaa. Näin maallikon silmin päivän osuus ei näyttäisi päättyvän ainakaan massakiriin.

----------


## Googol

Kakkoskategorian mäki:



Ylikategorian mäki:

----------


## PeeHoo

Ja perjantaina 24.5. melkein puolentoista kilometrin loppunousu. Ei mahdottoman jyrkkää, mutta pitkä nousu.

----------


## pulmark

^ 5200m nousua ja 200km, lisäksi huono sää, kylmää, sateista, sivutuulta. Eilinen etappi oli lupauksia herättävä. Jumbolla ei mielestäni ole niin hyvä joukkue kuin Astanalla, Movistarilla tai Mitcheltonilla. Odotan että hyvä loppukisa tulee. Nibali erittäin hyvä, kokenut kilpailija. Yates, Lopez ja Landa/Carapaz jääneet niin paljon Roglicista että pienintäkään tilaisuutta ei voi jättää käyttämättä. Mahdolliset huonot olosuhteet tekevät vielä kisasta arvaamattoman.

----------


## kmw

Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja

----------


## PeeHoo

*Kokonaiskilpailu 13. etapin jälkeen:*
1
Polanc Jan
UAE-Team Emirates
54:28:59

2
Roglič Primož
Team Jumbo-Visma
2:25

3
Zakarin Ilnur
Team Katusha Alpecin
2:56

4
Mollema Bauke
Trek - Segafredo
3:06

5
Nibali Vincenzo
Bahrain Merida
4:09

6
Carapaz Richard
Movistar Team
4:22

7
Majka Rafał
BORA - hansgrohe
4:28

8
Landa Mikel
Movistar Team
5:08

9
Sivakov Pavel
Team INEOS
7:13

10
López Miguel Ángel
Astana Pro Team
7:48

----------


## Köfte

> Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja



Kylläpä hyvinkin, seuravaa haastetta odotellessa; paha kiekua 
enempiä taustoja tuntematta..

----------


## pulmark

Eilinen etappi ei pettänyt. Loppunousun viimeisen osan, 7km, muutamia parhaita aikoja (ammattipyoraily @ Twitter):

19:49 | Carapaz
20:05 | Landa
20:10 | Zakarin
20:19 | Majka
20:45 | Nieve
21:09 | Roglic, V.Nibali

Tänään lyhyempi 130km etappi, jonka loppupuolella napakka 10km, 10% nousu (Colle San Carlo). Nousun jälkeen lasku ja sitten lyhyt, loiva loppunousu.    

Roglic vielä ennakkoon virtuaalisesti johdossa, mutta Jumbo ei pysty kontrolloimaan kisaa. Irtiotot voi olla yllättäviä kun niihin voi päästä mukaan ajajia jotka voi olla korkeallakin lopputuloksissa kokonaiskilpailussa. Zakarin nousi eilen 31s Roglicista ja Mollema 41s. Zakarin kohtuullinen aika-ajossa, mutta ongelmana epätasaisuus ja laskut. Hauska seurata miten käy.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään 25.5. taas mäkiä, mutta ei sellaista loppunousua kuin eilen. Kyttääkö Nibali taas Primožia?

----------


## kukavaa

Usein Movistaria haukutaan huonoista strategioista, nyt ei voi pahemmin mäkättää. Hyvin onnistui Landa nosto. Ei tietty riitä mutta viihdyttävää meno kun kisa on kappaleina pitkin tietä.

----------


## jussicolombia

No Carapaz nappas Maglia Rosan, mutta luultavasti Roglizkin on tyytyvainen, kun sen ei tarvi puolustaa olemattomalla makiteamilla ? Ja kaikkihan tietaa etta Rogliz polkee ainakin minuutin kiinni viimeisen paivan 17km contrarreloj etapilla. Mielenkiintoista , mutta jo veikkaan Ecuadorilaista giron voittajaksi. Onhan se kuitenkin kaynyt kovat koulunsa taalla Kolumbiassa 😊

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Roglicin puolustus- ja TT-taktiikan riskit alkavat vähitellen realisoitua. Nyt entistä useampi kuski on motivoitunut iskemään rohkeasti, ja yhteisiä intressejä löytyy. Uskoisin että tulevilla vuorilla Carapaz imeskelee Roglicin rengasta ja Landa hyökkäilee ja Nibali peesaa Landaa. Voi tulla Roglicille sekä yksinäinen että väsynyt olo.

Nibali on vihapäissään ottanut sen verran kevyesti, että jaloissa pitäisi olla ainakin yksi pitkä mellastus.

----------


## paaton

> Roglicin puolustus- ja TT-taktiikan riskit alkavat vähitellen realisoitua. Nyt entistä useampi kuski on motivoitunut iskemään rohkeasti, ja yhteisiä intressejä löytyy. Uskoisin että tulevilla vuorilla Carapaz imeskelee Roglicin rengasta ja Landa hyökkäilee ja Nibali peesaa Landaa. Voi tulla Roglicille sekä yksinäinen että väsynyt olo.
> 
> Nibali on vihapäissään ottanut sen verran kevyesti, että jaloissa pitäisi olla ainakin yksi pitkä mellastus.



Juurikin noin. On aikamoista ylivoimaa, kun landa tai carapaz voivat molemmat hyökätä. Carapaz vaikuttaa muutenkin törkeän vahvalta. Voi ajaa alkumäen landan apukuskina ja tiputtaa vielä halutessaan muut peesistä viimeisessä mäessä. Nibali tulee vielä nauttimaan, kun Roglic joutuu vetotöihin.

----------


## pulmark

Viimeisimpien tietojen mukaan Gavia - Mortirolo yhdistelmää ei ajeta ensi tiistaina, Gavia jää pois, tilalle pienempi mäki. Sääennuste ois luvannut tiistaina Gavialle lumisadetta.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi jälleen. Yates piristynyt, Roglicilla epäonnea. Ensin vissiin rengasrikko ja kaverin pyörällä ajoi lopun. Ajoi vielä kaiteeseen laskussa, mutta pystyi kuitenkin jatkamaan. Nibali ja Carapaz näyttää vahvimmilta tällä hetkellä. Tilanne kiristyy. Vanha herra Cataldo voitti etapin.

----------


## Googol

Tiistain reitti. Tiistai ja keskiviikko vaikututtavat varsin vetisiltä, ja Mortirolon huipullakaan ei välttämättä ole kovin montaa astetta.

----------


## jussicolombia

Mahtava etappi ja tilanne viela ihan auki. Carapazin 47 sekunttia ei viela riita, jos haluaa voittaa taytyy repia lisaa eroa Roglciin ennen contrarreloj . Nibali ja Yateskin haamuilee taustalla. Saali etta meidan Miguel Ángel ei ole ihan karkiporukassa mukana.....perjantain vaihdevika tais pudottaa liikaa.

----------


## paaton

Carapaz on kyllä vahva. Nibalin alamäenlaskutaidosta ei ollut mitään hyötyä, kun toiset tippuivat peesistä. Olisi ehkä tullut enemmän eroa rogliciin, jos nibali olisi odotellut muut mukaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tiistaina ei siis mennä Gavialle, koska siellä on lunta ja kai lumivuöryvaarakin. Onko tämä jo uusittu nousukuva? Mortirololle noustaan tänä vuonna "oikeasta suunnasta" Mazzosta.

----------


## pulmark

Tänään Mortirolon nousussa ja laskussa syntyi eroja. TOP3 alkaa hahmottua, Carapaz, Nibali ja Roglic. Roglic jäi tänään lisää ja trendi näyttää laskevalta. Landa, Mollema ja Lopez lienee liian kaukana kärjestä. Isoja, pitkiä nousuja edessä enää etapilla 20 ennen viimeisen päivän aika-ajoa. Jäljellä lisäksi pari mäkistä etappia, joissa mäet loivia ja/tai lyhyitä ja yksi todennäköinen massakiriin päättyvä etappi. Jännäksi menee.

----------


## Rommeli

Cicconen etappivoitto oli kyllä hieno. Pitkään joutui tekemään yksin kaikki vetotyöt Hirtin roikkuessa takapyörässä, mutta lopussa sai taas apuja ja voitti kirin. Myös mäkipaita on tukevasti miehen hallussa.

Myös kilpailu kärkipaikasta sai uusia mausteita roppakaupalla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään kärkipään ajajat taitavat  vain kyttäillä kovasti toisiaan.  Etapin voittajaksi voisi hyvin nousta joku muu kuin kärkipään kisaaja.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään taas maali mäen päällä. Peli on vielä auki. Lähtökaupunki on Pinarellon kotikaupunki, ihan hyvä syy olla etapin lähtöpaikka. Firma perustiin vuonna 1952.

Koko profiili;


Maalinousu:

----------


## pulmark

Huomenna toivottavasti eeppistä kilvanajoa kokonaiskisan sijoituksista viimeisellä vuoristoetapilla ennen aika-ajoa. Kaikkein isoin mäki Passo Manghen ajetaan kenties vähän liian aikaisin eli jo ennen etapin puolta väliä, mutta saas nähdä kuinka käy.

----------


## marco1

Kiinnostava päivä tulossa, ei taida viimevuotiset Froome-taktiikat purra kun Movistarilla näyttää olevan Landa ja Carapaz molemmat iskussa. 
Oliko se niin että huomisen TT:ssä oli arvioitu Roglicilla olevan mahdollisuus noin minuutin aikaeron tekemiseen?

----------


## Yuggas

> Kiinnostava päivä tulossa, ei taida viimevuotiset Froome-taktiikat purra kun Movistarilla näyttää olevan Landa ja Carapaz molemmat iskussa.  Oliko se niin että huomisen TT:ssä oli arvioitu Roglicilla olevan mahdollisuus noin minuutin aikaeron tekemiseen?



Minuutti Nibaliin ja 2 min Carapaziin, tämä on oma arvaus. Nibalilla kova savotta kun pitäisi tehdä eroa tuntuvasti sekä Rogliciin että Carapaziin. Sanoi, että 2. tai 3. sija ei merkitse mitään, mutta seuraavassa lauseessa, jotta tiimiäkin pitää ajatella. Eli se siitä pelottomasta kaikki peliin -yrityksestä. Tai selitys ainakin on jo valmiina.  

Roglicista veikkaan, ettei ole niin vahva tänään kuin mitä eilisen perusteella voisi ajatella. Erityyppistä mäkeä. Voi silti hyötyä paljonkin Nibsin tarpeesta ajaa minuutti Carapazia kiinni.  

Reitti on mitä on, mutta todella sääli, että Manghen on noin kaukana maalista. Siitä on aika mahdotonta tehdä menestyvää long range attackia ku Movistar ja Astana on niin vahvoja joukkueina. Movistar ei tarvitse, mutta olispa piristävää ku Lopez sekoais ja komentais joukkonsa kunnon hyökkäykseen Manghenilla. Sitten katottais ketä huipulla mukana ja siitä pää punaisena maaliin asti. Ainaki niitä eroja tulis. Pahoin kyllä pelkään, että ilotulitus alkaa vasta Croce d'Aunen jyrkemmän osuuden alkaessa. Toki tuokin voi olla katsottavaa, jos matkavauhti on ollut riittävä.

----------


## buhvalo

Roglicilla on typärä tapa roikkua liian kaukana porukassa noissa nousuissa. Ei pääse heti iskuihin mukaan. Vaikea nähdä Nibalin tai Roglicin enää kaventavan eroa Carapaziin ennen TT:tä, vahvaa on Carapazin meno.

----------


## MRe

Palaa näköjään käämi muutenkin tässä lajissa kuin vain täällä foorumissa...




https://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000006128179.html

*Italian ympäriajo muuttui nyrkkeilyksi – raivostunut kilpailija takoi katsojaa kesken kisan*

----------


## Googol

Reitin varrella koheltajille pitäisi jokaiselle antaa vähintään samanlainen käsittely.

----------


## Laroute

> Palaa näköjään käämi muutenkin tässä lajissa kuin vain täällä foorumissa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000006128179.html
> 
> *Italian ympäriajo muuttui nyrkkeilyksi – raivostunut kilpailija takoi katsojaa kesken kisan*




Ei mennyt kuitenkaan "Porvoonajoiksi"!

----------


## paaton

> Reitin varrella koheltajille pitäisi jokaiselle antaa vähintään samanlainen käsittely.



Katsojat saisivat itse pieksää nuo pässit (ja kaikki muutkin juoksevat sarvipäät) Kohta ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin sulkea alueet verkkoaidoilla, tai sitten katsojia ei jatkossa lasketa lainkaan hankaliin paikkoihin.

Aikamoista ylivoimaa movistarilta. Mun mielestä giro ratkesi nyt siihen, että heillä oli kaksi yhtä kovaa kaveria mukana. Roglic (ja nibal?) oli varma, että giroa ajetaan landalle ja antoi carapasille ilmaisia sekuntteja liikaa. Ei vaan pysty yksi mies vastaamaan molempien iskuihin.

----------


## Merckx

> Roglic (ja nibal?) oli varma, että giroa ajetaan landalle ja antoi carapasille ilmaisia sekuntteja liikaa. Ei vaan pysty yksi mies vastaamaan molempien iskuihin.



Näin juuri kävi. Molemmat, Nibali ja Roglic, luulivat että roosapaita on helppo ottaa myöhemmin takaisin ja välttelivät ottamasta sitä liian aikaisin itselleen. Taktiikka meni totaalisesti mönkään! Carapas sujuttelee tänään voittajana maaliin ellei tapahdu totaali haaveria.

----------


## Teemu H

Masentaa katsella jo Giroakin, kun tuo Carapaz on huhujen mukaan menossa Ineokseen ensi vuonna. Ryöstökalastavat kaikki lahjakkuudet nuottaansa. 

Wiggon mietteitä aiheesta: Team Ineos 'strangling the sport' says Bradley Wiggins

----------


## marco1

Ihan hyvä ja realistinen arvio omista mahdollisuuksistaan Hagalla jo pari päivää sitten: https://www.velonews.com/2019/05/new...e-trial_494382

----------


## PeeHoo

Carapazille hieno voitto. Taisi olla kaikkien aikojen ensimäinen equadorilaisen voittama iso fillarikisa. Hienoa!

Kustaankohan siellä nyt toreille?

----------


## Jabadabado

Oma suosikkini Nibali voitti sit ennakkosuosikiksi lasketun Roglicin mutta Carapaz taisi päästä vähän tutkan alta liian kauas ja oli loppujen lopuksi kärkikuskeista se kovin Giron vuorilla ja riittävän hyvä aika-ajossa. Oli ihan hieno ja mielenkiintoinen Giro ja tällä kertaa aika moni irtiotto meni maaliin asti. Eilinen Hagan aika-ajo voitto oli iso yllätys, Roglic oli jopa yllättävän heikko ja Campenaerts sanoi ainakin itse hävinneensä tuon alamäessä kun ei vaan uskaltanut tulla tarpeeksi lujaa sitä mäkeä alas.

Tähän voi heittää loppuun sen biisistä tutun huudahduksen "ECUADOR!"

----------


## paaton

Movistar ja carapaz toimivat tosi hienosti sillä yhdellä alkupään vuorietapilla. Carapaz oli landan apukuskina ja landa pääsikin irti. Carapaz iski kuitenkin vielä loppumäessä nibalista ja roglicista karkuun, eikä kukaan välittänyt "kuolleen" apukuskin lähdöstä. Ajoi kuitenkin vikan mäen landaakin nopeammin.

----------


## jarkempp

Mainio Giro oli, tuli jokainen etappi seurattua joko suorana tai heti perään Eurosportplayeristä. Kohokohdat:
- etappi 1 ja Roglicin ylivoima, olin varma että tässä on varma voittaja
- etappi 18, Damiano Cima ajoi hatkasta voittoon kun pääjoukon laskut meni pieleen ja oliko pääjoukon kirin keulilta Ackerman kun jäi muutaman metrin päähän.
- etappi 21, Chad Haga ainakin minulle puskista etappivoittoon ja tietty Carapazin kokonaisvoitto

----------


## marco1

Ei kai tuo Hagan tempovoitto aivan puskista tullut, onhan se kiskonut muutaman kerran kymppisakkiin niilläkin kerroilla jolloin pääduunina on ollut Dumoulinin auttaminen. Nyt sitten Sunwebin epäonnen myötä sai sitten pari viikkoa ajella grupettossa säästellen ja tätä päätösetappia odotellen kun etukäteen kovemmat tempokuskit oli ajaneet itsensä väsyksiin kokonaiskisan taistossa. Saa nähdä tuleeko menestystä jatkossa.

P.S. Kovin puskista tullut voitto ammattipyöräilyssä viime vuosina taisi olla van Summeren Pariisi-Roubaixissa 2011 ja siitäkin on jo aikaa.

----------


## pulmark

Hyvä Giro ja mukava saada uusi voittaja. Noista yllätyksellisistä voitoista nostaisin myös Chris Hornerin Vueltan GC-kisan voiton 2013 esille samoin kuin 2011 Juan Jose Cobon voitto samassa kisassa. Vieläkin muistan 2013 Hornerin Vueltan nousuissa ajamassa putkelta kilometritolkulla muilta karkuun.

----------


## Googol

2011 oli melkoinen vuosi.

Pariisi - Nizza: Tony Martin
Pariisi - Roubaix: Johan Vansummeren
Tour de France: Thomas Voeckler jos ei olisi höntyillyt
Vuelta a Espana: Juan Jose Cobo
Giro di Lombardia: Oliver Zaugg

----------


## Superflyer

Minusta voittajat olivat Roglic ja Carapaz. Nibali kyttäsi vain Roglicia alkuosan ja siksi mielestäni Carapaz, jota alun perin ei pidetty Movistarin GC-miehenä edes, karkasi kuin varkain kärkeen. Jaa miksi Roglic "voitti"? No kaveri oli sentään kolmas, ja miehellä on kuitenkin aika vähän GT:tä takana, joten hyvä suoritus tuokin. Viime vuonna Tourissa Roglicilla meni muutama viimeinen päivä pieleen ja siksi putosi podiumilta, nyt sai pidettyä homman kasassa. On kuitenkin iso kysymys, onko hänestä kärkeen, vaatii paljon vahvemman porukan ympärilleen kuin mitä nyt oli.

Carapazin voitossa mielenkiintoista oli se, että Landa pelasi mielestäni jopa hieman epätyypillisesti ja epäitsekkäästi joukkuetoverinsa pussiin kun asetelmat alkoivat hahmottua. Landa oli varmaan alun perin odottanut, että hän olisi Movistarin kärkimies, mutta taisi vieläkin kompastua miehen menestys aika-ajoihin. Carapaz oli kuitenkin viime vuonna Girossa neljäs, joten ihan musta hevonen hänkään ei ollut.

Kokonaisuutena Giro oli mielestäni tylsä, viimeinen puolitoista viikkoa oli hienoa kisailua, mutta alku oli niin puuduttavaa, että en jaksanut katsoa etappeja edes töissä. Muutama vuoristoetappi oli spektaakkelimainen, mutta jäi silti hieman "vajaaksi" siitä mitä odotin. Tosin viime vuoden Froomen (joskin hieman kyseenalainen?) suurta junaryöstöä 19 etapilla on vähän vaikea ylittää äkkiä. Dumoulinia olisin kaivannut.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Muutama vuoristoetappi oli spektaakkelimainen, mutta jäi silti hieman "vajaaksi" siitä mitä odotin. Tosin viime vuoden Froomen (joskin hieman kyseenalainen?) suurta junaryöstöä 19 etapilla on vähän vaikea ylittää äkkiä. Dumoulinia olisin kaivannut.



Kunnossa ollut Dumolin olisi varmasti ollut hyvä lisäpiriste tän vuoden Giroon, harmi että kaatui ja joutui jättämään kesken ennen kuin edes tiedetään olisiko kunnon ajoitus osunut, ensimmäinen aika-ajo ei tosin luvannut vielä paljoa mutta kolmen viikon aikana kerkeää tapahtua myös selkeitä muutoksia. Nyt tuo jäi Dumolinin osalta näkemättä. Mitäs Tom nyt meinaa, osallistuuko Touriin vai vasta Vueltaan? Ja mitä tulee tuohon Froomen maagiseen 19.etappiin viime vuonna niin se oli kyllä huikea ja vaikka Froome ei Sky (INEOS) junan kanssa olekaan suosikkini niin tuo kyllä oli sellainen suoritus että nosti valtavasti arvostusta.

----------


## Superflyer

> Kunnossa ollut Dumolin olisi varmasti ollut hyvä lisäpiriste tän vuoden Giroon, harmi että kaatui ja joutui jättämään kesken ennen kuin edes tiedetään olisiko kunnon ajoitus osunut, ensimmäinen aika-ajo ei tosin luvannut vielä paljoa mutta kolmen viikon aikana kerkeää tapahtua myös selkeitä muutoksia. Nyt tuo jäi Dumolinin osalta näkemättä. Mitäs Tom nyt meinaa, osallistuuko Touriin vai vasta Vueltaan? Ja mitä tulee tuohon Froomen maagiseen 19.etappiin viime vuonna niin se oli kyllä huikea ja vaikka Froome ei Sky (INEOS) junan kanssa olekaan suosikkini niin tuo kyllä oli sellainen suoritus että nosti valtavasti arvostusta.



Ainakin hollantilaismedian mukaan Dumoulin aikoo osallistua Hollannin mestaruuskisoihin kesäkuun lopussa Tourin valmistautumiskisana. Sinänsä mies olisi varmaan tarvinnut enemmän kisakilometrejä että olisi hyvässä terässä heti alusta, mutta eiköhän tuon Tourin kolmen viikon aikana pääse kisakuntoon.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.velonews.com/2019/06/new...or-2020_494507

Jo ensi vuonna Giro saattaa sisältää virtuaalisen etapin. En henkilökohtaisesti innostu aiheesta, mutta tähän kai se kehitys johtaa.

----------


## r.a.i

^No ei nyt sentään, eiköhän tuo ole vain pöhinää oikean kisan ympärille. Todellista kisaa ei noilla virtuaalivehkeillä voi ajaa. Tästä pitää huolen prosenttien luokkaa olevat mittavirheet.

----------


## Indurain

Saadaakohan autojen ja moottoripyörien määrää vähennettyä virtuaalietapeilla ????  :Vink:   vähän epäilen !  Ja miten hitossa saadaan työnnetyy ja vedetyy  :Vink:

----------


## fiber

Kyllä mä odotan, että Zwiftiin kehitetään juoksevia katsojia, jotka randomisti pysäyttää virtuaalipyöräilijöiden etenemisen.

----------


## pulmark

Mie odotan miten saadaan virtualisoitua sääolosuhteet, lämpötila yms. tekniset viat pyörissä ja palkintopalli naisoletetut.

----------


## paaton

No mutta ajotaitohan jää kokonaan ulos virtuaaliajosta. Taisi olla giron kaikilla tt-etapeillakin reitin opiskelu ja ajotaito aika ratkaisevassa asemassa.

Eikä tuo nyt oikeastikkaan ole kuin zwiftin? markkinointi tempaus. Vai jaettaisiinko tuosta pisteitä? Aikoihin se ei ainakaan jutun mukaan vaikuta.

----------


## marco1

Eikös se Secret Pro vihjaillut että Pro-Zwiftaaminen olis ihan hyvä vaihtoehto uraksi muutamalle kuskille - ihan muiden turvallisuuden parantamiseksi.

----------

